# 1972 Ross Deluxe



## Ohio976 (Jan 6, 2022)

1972 Ross Deluxe BMA Bicycle W Tank Light


Tank light works just needed connected together (currently just electrical tape)


Bike seems to be in good condition for its age small surface rust on rims didn’t notice any Deep pitting


Rear wheel nees trued had a wobble when spun wheel on



Small crack on plastic light bar tank but still holds bracket in ( see picture )



See pictures for idea of condition can supply more if needed


Tires tubes will  need replaced

local pickup or shipping at buyers expense


----------



## Jamhud (Jan 6, 2022)

Can we get a clear view / image of the chain guard? Thanks


----------



## Ohio976 (Jan 7, 2022)




----------

